# How to put password on a jpg picture?



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 30, 2007)

How to put password on a jpg picture?


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 30, 2007)

You cant.

Only way is to ZIP Archive and Password it.


----------



## PraKs (Oct 1, 2007)

Make a PDF of Jpg & add password to PDF


----------

